# Chow Chow



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I was going to post my recipe for chow chow when I decided to let others share their favorite.

We have plenty of green tomatoes(they don't have a chance to ripen .) so my chow chow recipe is heavily biased toward them.

Gotta have my pinto beans, rice, cornbread and of course; chow chow to survive. Good on cold days(or any day for that matter). C2


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

My Grandmother made a good Chow Chow or as we called it Corn Relish. Sure wish I had her rec. I have tried 50 different kinds and none are even close. As I remember, corn, red peppers, onion, sweet, sour, hot, all the good stuff.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Corn Relish*

If I remember correctly, chow chow and corn relish are two different entities.

My pore little garden hurts because I won't let things mature(ripen) In the good ol' bad ol' days, we often harvested early to beat the bugs and varmints. ***** do like corn in the 'milk' stage. Bugs don't care. No pesticides in those days. C2


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

cabbage, onion, green tomatoes, vinegar, sugar, hot peppers, salt, pepper.....i'm sure i'm forgetting something.


----------

